# New to Autocruise Pace



## Andystaffs (6 mo ago)

Hoping to pick up a 2010 Autocruise Pace in a few weeks. I was wondering if anybody on this forum has any tips or useful things to look out for to help us out at the start. We're moving up to this (in size) from our Vauxhall Vivaro campervan. We're use to a B2B charging for the leisure battery so I think the electrics will be a bit new to us. It has a solar panel as well so again new to us. Any help and advice greatfully recieved


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Hallo Andy and welcome to the forum. 

You might well have a B2B on your new MH too - I have on mine, along with solar. 

If you're already used to a Campervan I'm sure you'll be fine but a good piece of advice I think is to go somewhere very local (even your drive!) for the first night till you work everything out. 

And of course, ask on here!


----------

